# Want to work in Philippines from USA



## Acabigao (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi, I am currently an HR Manager in New Jersey and would like to know where I can find a job in the Philippines that would hire ExPats. Furthermore, would it be easier to find a job through a head hunter?


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

I think for employment here in the Philippines you need to apply for a work visa and this will be possible if you acquire a letter of employment from your future employment so that you can process your visa.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CodyDeegan said:


> I think for employment here in the Philippines you need to apply for a work visa and this will be possible if you acquire a letter of employment from your future employment so that you can process your visa.


It's your new employer that applies for the visa.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> It's your new employer that applies for the visa.


Correct; it is the employer that must pay and apply for this working (permit) visa..


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

So am i clear.... you want to hire on with a local company to do HR work ( searches? Interviews? Processing?) recruiting expats to work for other local companies???
is there a market for expats in the local economy? Why would a local company use you and not a local recruiter? Can expats work? What skills are you familiar recruiting for -- tech? fiancee? manufacturing? 

I guess i am not clear on your plan interesting though. From all i hear the Phils is now turning out not accountants and nurses these day but qualified IT and engineering grads.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm back guys.... Word of advice for employment teach English online or find freelance position in site like upwork (freelancer site). Search online for sales jobs on craigslist. I currently have done and tried everything


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Useful links area look there*



Acabigao said:


> Hi, I am currently an HR Manager in New Jersey and would like to know where I can find a job in the Philippines that would hire ExPats. Furthermore, would it be easier to find a job through a head hunter?


I posted some information, actually allot of short cuts and information on this subject and it's located under this section.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/118337-useful-links-philippines.html


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Last Harry the Horse newsletter had a guy hiring for a call center at Clark that also claimed to pay for the work permit.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------

